
Google Tango – Research Update May 2017 - mr_overalls
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YulYq5P3heo
======
DocSavage
Here's a useful site to understand Tango:
[https://developers.google.com/tango/developer-
overview](https://developers.google.com/tango/developer-overview)

I found the room emptying and re-lighting demo to be particularly impressive.

~~~
tuyguntn
Second this, room emptying looks impressive, any way to talk with developer or
any open source implementing similar thing?

------
bitmapbrother
I believe their new standalone VR unit uses tango technology to map out the
surroundings (WorldSense) thereby negating the need for externally mounted
peripherals like those needed for by room scale VR.

------
roymurdock
Seems like Tango is successfully moving out of AR for video games/education
and into general machine vision SDKs and tools for the industrial/enterprise
realm. Good stuff.

2 questions: (1) will Google go back to selling hardware (Glass), and (2) will
Google acquire Unity before Microsoft/Apple/Facebook does?

~~~
jpalomaki
I would bet for Google getting back to consumer augmented reality hardware
once timing is right. I think the wearables will be something where they want
to produce their own hardware to manage all the details.

For me the biggest problem is how to build and market the product so that they
don't end up with the same problems as with Glass. For example one quite
obvious and useful feature would be recall information about people as you
meet them, but it's not so easy to think about a product that enables this
kind of functionality without creating a public backslash.

Google just has so many interesting pieces for the AR puzzle. Tango to make
sense of 3d space and Google Lens about 2d. Knowledge graph gives information
about world and from Gmail and Calendar they can mine my personal data. As
always with Google, privacy will be issue for some people, but I think enough
are going to accept the tradeoff between privacy and convenience.

Is there public information on how big share of Magic Leap Google owns? There
were some reports that Google led one of the investment rounds, but I can't
remember seeing actual figures.

~~~
roymurdock
Led the $542M series B, invested in the $800M series C:

[https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/magic-
leap#/entity](https://www.crunchbase.com/organization/magic-leap#/entity)

------
technofiend
I could see a swat team throwing one or more of these into a room and letting
them report back its contents. Teach them to crawl and fly and you'd have a
build mapped in no time.

------
dharma1
Anyone got a Lenovo Phab 2 Pro? Worth getting one or waiting for a WorldSense
headset?

